# Good caption you think?



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

why Pinkerton left


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

He has stomach ache and could not hold the gas, so he has to leave the stage. She is angry because he fears to see ruined his career and he can not stand the smell.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

OMG that's better lol


----------

